# Wlan Empfänger



## loller7 (20. Juni 2012)

*Wlan Empfänger*

Hallo,

in ein paar Tagen habe ich endlich meinen neuen PC. Problem ist nur, dass ich sehr weit weg vom Router sitze (weiter als eine durchschnittliche Wohnung groß ist). Daher habe ich seit jeher eine sehr schwache Wlan-Verbindung. Gibt es besonders "starke" Wlan-Sticks/Empfänger für Tower PCs oder kann ich die Router-Reichweite vergrößern?! Ich freue mich über jede Antwort

Grüße, Maxim.


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

Du könntest dir einen repeater kaufen, der müsste meines wissens das signal bei dir deutlich verstärken. Ich bin aber der meinung das du dlan nutzen solltest.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf PowerLAN/DLAN nutzen, sofern du ein relativ modernes Stromnetz und wenn du nur ein Stromkreis hast


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

also mit dem stick konnte ich von ersten bis 3stock hoch ohne probleme empfangen mit voller geschwindichkeit, kann dir denn nur empfehlen!
AVM FRITZ WLAN USB Stick IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0 300Mbit 4023125024207 | eBay


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Was bedeutet bei dir denn volle Geschwindigkeit ?


----------



## loller7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Also DLAN haben wir uns vor 2 Tagen gekauft. Aber anscheinend relativ schlechtes, da es wirklich ziemlich langsam ist (manche youtube videos kann man gar nicht erst gucken, andere laden ewig und andere laufen flüssig). Wir haben aber auch 4 Geräte am Dlan netz hängen und benutzen folgendes Gerät: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-PA251-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1340274192&sr=1-1
Obwohl 200 Mbps draufsteht hab ich nur eine 100 Mbps Verbindung. 
Da ich sehr viel Online Zocke etc. bräuchte ich aber eine möglichst fixe Verbindung.

Einen Wlan-Repeater haben wir auch, passend zu unser FritzBox den hier: AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G zur Erhöhung der Reichweite: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Der scheint aber schon seit längere Zeit kaputt zu sein und reagiert einfach nicht wenn er in die Steckdose gesteckt wird. Ab und an reagiert er doch und verbindet sich mit dem Router, schaltet dann aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder ab. Ich hab schon Stunden mit dem Versuch verbracht das Ding zum Laufen zu bringen. 

So langsam verzweifel ich etwas


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

100Mbit/s reichen doch vollkommen aus.
Wie neu ist denn euer Stromnetz ?
Ping doch auch mal deinen Router an (s.o.).
Da siehst du dann, ob der Adapter wirklich lahm ist oder ob dort auch viele Pakete verloren gehen.

Was habt ihr denn für eine Internetleitung ?
Gerade wenn so viele gleichzeitig im Netz sind und ihr vielleicht nur eine 6000er oder 2000er Leitung habt,
kann das zu massiven Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen kommen. 

Bei YT kann das aber auch gern mal der Server sein.
Manchmal lädt ein Video komplett schnell und dann mal wieder nicht.
Mal lädt das 720/1080p Video schneller als das Video in 480p, einfach weil der Server überlastet ist.


----------



## ShadowAMD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Das mit den 100 Mbit Verbindung liegt wahrscheinlich an deiner Netzwerkkarte, die kann wohl nicht mehr, warum die Verbindung so schlecht ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, wie ist es den an den anderen end-stellen ist der Speed da auch so, bzw. sind alle gleichzeitgig online ?


----------



## loller7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Also das anpingen lief gut: 0% Verlust und Mittelwert: 6ms

Aber es ist halt so das manchmal die Internetseiten (YT war nur ein Beispiel) schnell laden. Aber meistens muss ich tausendmal refreshen bis sie vernünftig lädt. Wenn ich per Wlan reingehe ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Ping am besten nochmal und öffne gleichzeitig mal Webseiten im Browser.
Beobachte währenddessen mal, was die Eingabeaufforderung ausspuckt.


----------



## loller7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Ändert nix.


----------



## Chron-O-John (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wlan Empfänger*

Wenn du eine Karte hast, wo man die Antenne abschrauben kann würde die eine gerichtete Antenne mit gutem Antennengewinn sicherlich weiterhelfen.

als *Beispiel* diese hier:

http://geizhals.at/273221

(keine Kaufempfehlung, ich werde da gerne missverstanden)

Oder die Billige Fernost-Variante:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-4ghz...or-wifi-wireless-network-rp-sma-33016?item=38


----------

